# anyone want to meet up when i'm in the states?



## ernie (Feb 21, 2008)

well it's almost time for me to take the plane and start my usa-trip! i'm landing in miami the 16th of march, going up to new york via west palm > orlando > washington > baltimore > philly > ny. than to chicago (maybe cleveland on the way), take plane there to san fran, than las vegas > los angeles > san diego. leaving there 28th of may. 
anybody want to meet up and maybe shoot some / offer me a couch to crash  ?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 21, 2008)

specify the dates please. ny and philly are both close.


----------



## ernie (Feb 21, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> specify the dates please. ny and philly are both close.


these are all approximate dates, very few are already set (and i don't plan on doing that, will be seeing as i go along).

miami: 16 march (set)
west palm: 23 march
orlando: 28 march
washington: 2 april
baltimore: 7 april
philly: 12 april
ny: 18 april
chicago: 1 may
san fransisco: 5 may (set)
las vegas: 12 may
la: 17 may
san diego: 23 may

i'll be in town till the date i'm supposed to be in the next city.


----------



## lockwood81 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm quite near Orlando.


----------



## Igor39 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in Philly, and only a couple hours from New York and Washington barring traffic


----------



## Heck (Mar 5, 2008)

If someting is being set up for NY Im willing to hangout.


----------



## Rachelsne (Mar 5, 2008)

make sure you have an address of where your staying to give customs when you land, (dunno if you if you have booked places cos of the couch question)

Sounds like you are going to have a great time over here. not really close to any of those


----------

